# Nipping It In The Bud



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Welp, I finally snapped on one of my neighbors tonight for once again disrespecting me when it comes to how I train my dogs.

I've tried to be very nice. I've tried to be very tactful. I've tried to ask nicely that they respect my wishes. I've tried, very hard to do this the very nice way.

Tonight, a neighbor didn't give two flying rat's behinds what my wishes were. Again. (This is, coincidentally, the main one who wouldn't respect my wishes when Sakari was being housetrained.)

Unfortunately, I cannot always avoid these people. When I took her out tonight to do her thing, I didn't realize this idiot was already there until we got there and his dogs came over to her. 

Naturally, she's lunging at the end of her leash, flinging herself everywhere and looking like a mess.

So, we continue with the "back up" thing, she comes to my side, we take a few more steps, she lunges again, we repeat, repeat, repeat until she learns that she has to approach calmly. I then started to pull her away from the area to get her to calm and focus again.

The idiot says, "Oh they just want to say 'hi'." I know that, idiot! But she is going to learn that lunging at the end of her leash when I'm giving her a command is not going to result in a reward, (in this case, the reward is saying, 'hi', to the other dogs.)

He flapped his gums again about it so I stated, "Everybody out here has something to say yet you call your dogs 15 times to get them to come to you and you have to beat them to listen to you. But you're the expert! How about you just mind your own damn business and keep your (censored) little opinions to yourself."

And I will continue to address these people this way until they either leave me the hell alone or start giving some respect. You can only disrespect someone for so long until that person loses it.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

You know what they say about (censored) and opinions...Everyone has one.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeeze! Sounds like the ol' neighbors are tougher to train then the puppers. I think this may be a case when negative reinforcement is a lot more fun.:tongue: There's only so much tongue chewing a person can do...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Frankly I'd like to outfit them with some shock collars and zap 'em every time they act that way. 

And yes, it has been about me training them first and then getting to train my dogs. 

"No, you don't pet them until they sit." "No, you don't pet them when they run up to you." "No, you don't give them treats, did I say you could give my dogs treats? Who told you it was ok to give another person's dogs treats without asking? Really? What planet are you from?" "No, you will NOT pin my dog down on the ground just because he barked at you." "No, you do not get to say hi while she's going to the bathroom." "No, you do not chase my dogs. If you want to play with them, they can play fetch or chase you but you do not chase them with your arms raised while bellowing. It scares them. You see them running away with their tails tucked? THEY ARE NOT HAVING FUN!" "No, you do not get to tell my dog what to do, I WILL tell my dogs what to do. These are not YOUR dogs." "No, you do not fake bark, in a low, aggressive tone towards my boy dog....and when he backs up and barks at you, say something snotty like how aggressive he is. You have scared him, OF COURSE he's going to react. And hey, thanks! Between you and the moron who tries to chase him with his arms up, bellowing, you have now added something else I have to work on...thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! SO MUCH!" 

I swear, I've spent more time training these DOG EXPERTS than I have my own dogs. What I would give to have 10 acres of land, private, away from these toolsheds.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Ugh. I'm with you, except for the fact that I live right smack dab in the middle of what the local college kids think is "campus" [it's a whole 6 blocks away from the closest dorms/college buildings], so instead of a set group of people to train, or ask nicely not to pet my dog when he's about to rip my arm off, I basically have to be a broken record when we are out on walks.

And can I just say how much I loathe seeing dogs off-leash in the MIDDLE OF THE CITY, running at my dog while their owners call them dozens of times, often loftily as if they couldn't care less if their dog runs across busy roads/causes small children to topple over while they are tearing after me and my dog? I'm all for off-leash exercise, it's great. But come on. Why would you let your dog loose in an unfenced area when you can't even count on him/her to come back to you when you call him/her?
The only thing better than that is when the dog finally DOES come back, s/he gets scolded because, in the owners' words, "s/he knows better than that." 
1.) no, obviously s/he does not.
2.) that is probably why the dog's recall is so weak, because you've associated coming when called with bad things. Way to go. You know LOADS about dog training. :thumb:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sitting here laughing SerenityFL not because what you said was funny; but rather HOW you said it! What a bunch of JACKWAGONS!!! 
Why is it the person with the least amount of knowledge is the one with the biggest mouth!

I can't believe you actually want your dog to sit calmly before receiving attention. WTF kind of person does that?...Oh wait a responsible dog owner. Now that's a rare breed!
Not wanting someone to feed your dog...Such a mean person. 

Sometimes you just need to say it to these people. If for nothing else it makes you feel good!! Sometimes a good (censored) outbreak makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can understand your frustration completely!! 

I really dont understand how some people can be so dumb!! Just down right dumb!! Yet they'll be the first to tell you how to fix all of your dogs issues. 

It drives me absolutely INSANE when other people try to tell me how to fix behavioral issues with my dogs! Unless I ask for it.....keep to yourself!!! They're my dogs, and I'm pretty sure I know them much better than you do! So shush! 

Good for you for speaking up!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I lived in Florida for 4 years and I agree it probably has the most obnoxious people of any state I've lived in. I got two of my cats and one dog as strays in Florida after someone just dumped them. Maybe it's the heat getting to everyone and making them act like jerks!! You can do what I did and get the heck out of that state!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

those must be really awful people. I don't know how you accomplish much, with them around.

the worst I've had are people letting their dogs come up to us, or gangs of little children swarming my dogs. I guess people in Indiana are too polite for that - no one has ever given my dog a treat before asking me first! And chasing them, no way. Not even in the dog park. That's just nuts.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

chowder said:


> I lived in Florida for 4 years and I agree it probably has the most obnoxious people of any state I've lived in. I got two of my cats and one dog as strays in Florida after someone just dumped them. Maybe it's the heat getting to everyone and making them act like jerks!! You can do what I did and get the heck out of that state!!


I agree except I don't think it's the heat. Whenever I've taken vacations elsewhere the people are much nicer and understanding.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Also, a big part of training is training the people around you to cooperate >_<. Some people don't "get" it, and it's those same type of people who go and dump a dog for being "defective" when really they are the ones who contributed to the problem and never did anything about it. They think that yelling at a dog and being forceful will make it obey, but the truth is the dog probably doesn't understand a word of what's being asked of it. 
It's hard to talk any sense into these kind of people, sometimes it's just so much easier to give in and be "polite" to them, when they go ahead and set you 10 steps back. Not that it's a good thing, it's just the self-sacrificing easy way out XD.
The people here specifically just make it worse, too many jerks, too many know-it-alls, and too many close-minded people. Then there are those who believe that dogs will behave in certain ways simply because "it's a dog/animal" and those are it's "natural instincts" which cannot be changed, and they think you're crazy for trying to teach a "dog" basic obedience.

I know what you mean about losing it after so many times. Theres this kid in my neighborhood who used to ride his bike while making noise by holding a stick to the metal fence bars while he rode past.  It scared/annoyed the heck out of my dogs to the point where they started lunging at *everything* that walked across the front fence. 
One day I lost it, got the water hose and sprayed it at him every time he did that, oh you better believe he stopped, and I didn't get charged for child abuse.
This was months ago and I'm still working on fixing the doggies "trauma". I also constantly have to argue with my mother for letting my dogs do something right after I made it clear they aren't allowed to (like racing out the door uncontrollably). Now another neighbor's kid throws rocks at them and calls them "stupid dogs", I swear if I ever catch that kid...
But enough of my rant lol.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ugh, sucks having neighbors... though we have our fair share of people that are pretty stupid around here.... for instance Tobi was in the back seat of the car we were getting gas he had his head out the window on one side and some teenage kid comes up and puts his arm inside the car to pet him.. WTF how stupid are you?! i yelled at him

"wtf are you doing?

Just petting the dog he's pretty cool!

How often to you walk up to people cars and reach into their vehicles without speaking to the owner of it with a strange dog that you know nothing about looking at you?

I dunno

Get out of here you *censored* idiot and keep your grubby a#$ hands to yourself before they get taken off by a dog that really doesn't want you in his business.

So the kid flips me off and for split second i wish that Tobi wasn't as nice as he was.. :lol:
How stupid are people anymore. put your hand in a car with a dog whom's temperament is unknown to you... brilliant.

Fortunately we only run into training problems like this when we are out... our neighbors stick to themselves and it's fine with me.:heh:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The second, and I mean the SECOND, I have the means to get out of here, I am. It's too bad, really, because FL can be a very beautiful state but the people? OY! Well, in some areas, anyway. I've met people in other parts of FL and they were WAY nicer.

It's times like this I actually miss Seattle. Most of those people were very understanding and very in to their pets.

xellil: I truly, 100% believe that my hoodlums would be much further along in training if I didn't have to deal with such morons every time I walked out my door. But I do have to take them out, I can't just hide them in the house forever. And when we are out, they also must be trained. We are supposed to work up to major distractions but I have not been afforded that opportunity. However, despite all of this, they are doing extremely well....considering the circumstances. They are smart...and I know almost everyone says their dogs are smart but these little guys pick up things pretty quickly...it just would be easier on me and the hoodlums if we could have some space and "quiet" time to ourselves. 

I actually adore them even more because they are able to learn in spite of the idiots that surround me. Really...there are so many distractions but they still learn. They get massive lovings when we get back home because I know they are met with many obstacles.

My "favorite" expression by these insipid twits when I am trying to train the hoodlums when we are out, "They're just puppies!!"

I know they are puppies, der! That's why I'm TRAINING THEM!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll admit, Tanis is not the most trained dog. When he sees a dog he wants to meet, he WANTS to meet them! I have some neighbors who have worked very hard to train their dogs and I respect that. We have a boxer in the building that is one of those very trained dogs. I know this about her so when we run into her, I make Tanis respect that she must sit before she can greet him. In the next few months I will be plunking down a few hundred to properly train both Tanis and Tiffa.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> How often to you walk up to people cars and reach into their vehicles without speaking to the owner of it with a strange dog that you know nothing about looking at you?


That is so true - last summer we were in a car accident and we were in the middle lanes, so i was afraid to get the dogs out in the traffic - Rebel sticking his head out one window, Snorkels sticking her head out the other.

No one walked up to Rebel (who was looking for someone to please come pet him), but a guy walked up to Snorkels and if she had had any teeth she would have done some damage - it kind of surprised me, actually because she seems so docile most of the time. She may be very small, but don't %*# with her car.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

3Muskateers - Every last word you said...every word of it. You are so spot on. And yes, because of chaser with the arms up, (I never told him he could chase them...EVER), and fake low aggressive barker, I also now have to work on some "trauma" issues. These two have scared the living crap out of my boy dog to the point that he's now extremely protective and if he doesn't know the guy or with some guys, (no problem with girls), he gets his hackles up.

I thought it was because something happened to him before I got him but I think, now, it's because of these two people because the more I thought about it, he was not like this before. Idiots.

Tobi...I have a story to tell you....

When I lived in Seattle, I had a dog, Pandora. Shepard, Rott, Lab mix. Beautiful dog. We also lived near a college and they should probably start teaching common sense at these schools, instead.

One night, we were walking to the 7/11. We were at a crosswalk, waiting for the light to change. My dog was sitting, as she was taught, when we were at the crosswalk. Now, this is a dog who loved everything and I figured she'd just lick any burglers to death.

Next thing I knew, she's wheeled around, barking her head off. HUH? That is NOT normal for this dog!

I turned around, some idiot girl was behind us. She said, "I was just trying to pet her."

I asked, 'What kind of idiot are you? Who the hell walks up BEHIND a dog they do not know and tries to pet that dog? Not only that, who the hell walks up to a dog to pet them without asking the owner first? You ASK before you pet. Are you stupid?!'

We then turned back around and continued to wait.

Next thing I knew, Pandora wheeled around again, barking.

STUPID GIRL TRIED IT AGAIN!

O. M. G.

I laid in to her that time. I said, "Listen, you &*@#@~!! idiot! You don't go up and pet strange dogs. We are here, minding our own business, my dog is on leash, obeying, but you're going to put her at risk because you're a dip****!?"

"Oh, does she bite?"

"Every dog is capable of biting you fool! And I'm not going to have my dog put down because you snuck up on her, tried to pet her, she bit you and she gets put to sleep. F**** you, get the f**** away from my dog."

About two months later, she actually knocked on our back door. My roommate answered, luckily, for the girl.

I heard, "Hi, I was just cutting through your yard to the street...." (I would have railed in to her already) "...and I wanted to know if I could walk your dog."

I was in the living room. My roommate knew I could hear this, I started to get up, she saw me and had that look of, 'uh-oh' on her face and told the girl, 'I really don't think that's a good idea' and shut the door before I could get to her. You better believe the verbal lashing she would have received if I had the chance. You want to take my dog for a walk. Really. Do I know you? Do you know me? Do you know my dog? And why are you cutting through our yard?

So, there are stupid people everywhere but at least there it was an isolated incident. Here? It's daily.

Mischief girl, that's all I ask...you know I'm training them, whether you agree with it or not or your dogs are not trained that way, just respect what I am trying to do and what I have done. I am thankful there are people like you who respect their neighbors wishes. Come train my neighbors, please.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i run into this most days i walk my dogs.....and when their pups or dogs start running toward my dogs, i very calmly say, i am really sorry but my pug bites. too bad you don't have your dog on a leash as is required....and i am backing away as my pug is lunging and straining against the least.....


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

keep training and socializing your dog. use what think
of as a negative encounter as a training moment.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Welp, I finally snapped on one of my neighbors tonight for once again disrespecting me when it comes to how I train my dogs.
> 
> I've tried to be very nice. I've tried to be very tactful. I've tried to ask nicely that they respect my wishes. I've tried, very hard to do this the very nice way.
> 
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU!!...i HAVE SOME OF THOSE DOG EXPERTS IN MY AREA TO.


----------

